# MASCAR racing in Virginia



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Round 2 of the MASCAR championship was at Jason
Miller's Dammington Raceway in Hudgins, VA on
Saturday. Hudgins is out in the country, East of
Gloucester. It was definite feeling to going back in
time on this race, including the $1.89 gas at
Gloucester Point! A large crowd of racers packed the
Miller's house as Roger and I arrived. The fast guys
from North Carolina were in the house, including TQ
Lewis Wuori. It was great having Roger Corrie onboard
for his first MASCAR race in a long time, maybe ever! 
The Model Motoring BeachJets saw 20 entries, as the
regulars were added to by a bunch of Slot Chaos
drivers. Store owner, Mark Smith, closed down this
Saturday to compete on Jason's track. The racing was
very close with the T-Jet and magnet car classes. 
MASCAR has a qualifying round to rank everyone into
the Mains, but uniquely, everyone races the Mains and
the overall finish is determined by lap total. 
Normally the A Main sees the best drivers and the top
finishers, but not always. This race saw James
Kennedy win from the B Main by one section, over Milt
Surratt in the A Main. Lewis Wuori, stuffed into the
wall as the power ran out, finishing back just 7
sections back from Milt! Tom Bowman was one section
up on John Smith for 4th place, and Ron Brna was six
sections back of John in sixth. This is after 14
minutes of racing, MASCAR racing is close and intense!
Then the Super Stock cars hit the track after breaking
for some great eating, as the Millers put out a racing
banquet for us, all day long. These cars are pretty
fast on this tight track, but the top guns made it to
the A Main. This turned out, as a three way battle,
with Wizzard driver, James Kennedy leading at the half
way point running on the power lanes, over Slottech
stalwarts, Jason Miller and Steve Jones, on the
gutters. You just knew that Steve was going to be
coming back big time, as he moved to the power lanes
and James to the gutters. Jason had a strong run on
blue gaining a lap on Steve and 7 on James. The final
segment had Jason on the yellow gutter, James on the
red gutter and Steve in the best lane, blue. Jason,
with has vintage Panther really hooked up on yellow,
turned in a gutsy run of 39. Steve turned a 42, but
that left him a half lap back of Jason! 

For full results and pictures:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/11-19-05.html

MASCAR 3 will be in January, probably in North
Carolina. Stay tuned!! 

Best Racing,
Tom


----------

